# Have U2 Released A New Single????



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

same old sh!t


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Worse than normal IMHO.

Used to be a superb band


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

It wouldn't be so bad if Bono wasn't such a nipple


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Parabola said:


> It wouldn't be so bad if Bono wasn't such a nipple


Well said that man, he's got one very large inflated ego


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Andy Tims said:


> Used to be a superb band


When ??????? :blink:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> Andy Tims said:
> 
> 
> > Used to be a superb band
> ...


exactymondo


----------



## Carl (Nov 24, 2004)

Stopped being relevant or interesting post 1984, "War" was the last decent album they ever made. Their new single reminds me of some sub-par Bob Dylan B-side...

Regards

Carl


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Carl said:


> Stopped being relevant or interesting post 1984, "War" was the last decent album they ever made.


true


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

led zep were poo as well h34r:


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> led zep were poo as well h34r:


You - outside - now


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Carl said:


> Stopped being relevant or interesting post 1984, "War" was the last decent album they ever made. Their new single reminds me of some sub-par Bob Dylan B-side...
> 
> Regards
> 
> Carl


And Dylan did some shi-te in his time so thats a really big insult


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Andy Tims said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > led zep were poo as well h34r:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

It is garbage and couldn't agree more about his ego,it's about the size of a hot air balloon!!


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> led zep were poo as well h34r:


:lol: - this from a man who admits liking 'Glam Rock'


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

PaulBoy said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > led zep were poo as well h34r:
> ...


bowie.......er....who else? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

